# curriculum



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

what is a typical judo curriculum? how much does it vary from school to school?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

I think the variation is very minor. It's highly standardized.


----------



## pknox (Sep 27, 2003)

Agreed.  All schools focus on three areas -- Standup (throws and locks), groundwork (chokes, locks, and hold-downs), and self defense.  Depending on the school, they may emphasize one area over the other.  Schools that are "sport" oriented tend to spend less time on the self-defense aspect. While they spend time on both groundwork and standup, usually they'll devote more time to one vs. the other -- often the one the teacher is best at.  "Combat Judo" schools and their ilk spend more time on self-defense, as they tend to de-emphasize the competition component.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 27, 2003)

Kosen Judo practiced at some of the universities in Japan I've been told varies from the standard Judo curriculum. I've never witnessed it but they apparently emphasize on newaza (ground fighting).


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes, I think that that's what's distinctive about Kosen.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 29, 2003)

i have always admired judo itself.  i would love to take it up someday.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

Does anyone know of a website that has the Kosen Judo list of techniques?


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't know of any websites that list techniques, but there was some good links a while back in a discussion on Kosen on E-budo here. 

KG


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Does anyone know of a website that has the Kosen Judo list of techniques? *



Just a guess here, but considering that Kosen was supposedly the style of judo/jujutsu taught to the Gracies, I would think that the Kosen techniques are probably contained within the BJJ curriculum, right?  I'm sure new techniques have been added since then (and you'd have to forget about the Vale Tudo techniques), but I would think that any "original" GJJ/BJJ techniques should be than equivalent to Kosen techniques.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 3, 2003)

Theres also Mike Swains "New Sport Judo" which has got some "air time" on ESPN.

Considering the changes in the rules and such, I think that would have an effect on how it is taught.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

I split off the New Sport Judo (ESPN) discussion.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

